# Ramadan Buffets



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Ramadan Kareem everyone

This is my 2nd Ramadan in Dubai and I loved it here last time with the great 
Iftar buffets!

So I thought I would start a thread where we can share our recommendations for where's good to go and those we should avoid 

I went to Lal Qila today, a Pakistani themed restaurant in Jumeriah. They had a buffet for 75dhs with a couple of glasses of traditional drinks thrown in. Great value & good food :clap2:

I have a few more lined up but these are basically places I go to normally anyway so would be good to try some new places. 

Any other ideas to fill up the rest of the month? 

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

We had a lovely iftar at Bab Al Shams last year.

Just be warned, it is outside so can be a bit hot and sweaty


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Palace hotel in downtown has a good spread. 195 dhs excluding the drinks though


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Sherry ,Lal Qila seems to be your regular & favorite resto .. This thread may bring in potential options for the next Alcohol-free places to dine .


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you have the good fortune of the poet coming across and reciting his Urdu poetry at your table ?

Reem Bawadi had a great buffet last year as did Ewaan which i think is what Rsinner is referring to.


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

5herry said:


> Ramadan Kareem everyone
> 
> This is my 2nd Ramadan in Dubai and I loved it here last time with the great
> Iftar buffets!
> ...


Lal Qila is a quite famous in Pakistan for its Iftar Buffet... I dont remember a Ramadan I spent back there without giving it a few visits... Thanks for reminding that it is now over here too Sherry... will definitely give it a visit


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Razi said:


> Lal Qila is a quite famous in Pakistan for its Iftar Buffet... I dont remember a Ramadan I spent back there without giving it a few visits... Thanks for reminding that it is now over here too Sherry... will definitely give it a visit


The last time I visited it ,it costed PRs. 1100 approx (I'm not sure with or without tax)


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> The last time I visited it ,it costed PRs. 1100 approx (I'm not sure with or without tax)


Yup... with taxes it was somewhere around this figure... i guess a bit less than this but nobody cares about its cost because of the taste and ambiance it has to offer


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Palace hotel in downtown has a good spread. 195 dhs excluding the drinks though


I went to Ewan at the Palace Hotel yesterday for iftar. Price is as above and water is provided on the table. 

Had nice atmosphere, setting, wide buffet selection with soups, salads, breads, roasts, ok selection for mains and great dessert station :clap2:

All in all, nice for a one off but not an everyday choice


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Great thanks - seems like Ewan and Reem are a must this month 

Will give Bab a miss as its too hot to be sitting outside now. 

Tropicana - as we were a table of ladies, he decided to bypass us...phew!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi 5herry,

Before I went to the Blue Orange Ramadan Tent at the Westin Hotel Mina Seyahi and it was amazing, brilliant location, great food spread etc.

This year on their website the Iftar Buffet is AED 180 so if it's anything like before I would highly recommend it


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

For Pak food lovers, there is a newly opened BBQ Tonight/Delight opposite Lal Qila, did not try their Iftar yet, but their regular one was really good and even better than the older BBQ Delight near Lamcy.

Has anyone tried Iftar at Atlantis ?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Nikkisizer - I'm trying to get work to go there for our work do now 

Tropicana - I saw BBQ tonight but haven't been yet but it's on the list . Atlantis is booked for 5th and I've heard really great things about it. 

So have been to BBQ delight in JBR which was very very good. 75Dhs for buffet including Roohafzah and Mint lemonade. :clap2:

We also tried Al Fanar last night which is an emirati restaurant in Festival city. Set menu for 95dhs which included starter, soup, salad, main and some sweet dumplings. Drinks like Laban, Vimto, tea and water were also included. 

To be honest, I personally wouldn't go back but hey it was great to try the local cuisine.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Al Fanar was good before Ramadan, and they offer real Emirati cuisine, with a coastal slant. 

Their best dishes are the seafood ones, and i personally dont fancy thirst-inducing fish during Ramadan but may give it a try later on if i run out of places to eat at. 

BBQ Delight is my fav Pak place, too bad the Bur Dubai branch , while cheaper, becomes _very _chaotic during Ramadan. 
The mint lemonade and cold Roohafza alone makes the 75 dhs feel worthwhile after a day of fasting in ths weather


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Al Fanar was good before Ramadan, and they offer real Emirati cuisine, with a coastal slant.
> 
> Their best dishes are the seafood ones, and i personally dont fancy thirst-inducing fish during Ramadan but may give it a try later on if i run out of places to eat at.
> 
> ...


Is 75 dees cheap ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The Bur Dubai branch is probably the cheapest buffet around for 50 dhs


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey 

Thought I would provide an update / feedback on some more places:

Mahec, Le Meridien. Table service buffet including drinks like tamahind, roohafzah and a peach drink. Its 139dhs each but we used the special Ramadan entertainer vouchers. The service was great but food was just ok. Not somewhere I would go again.

Ewaan, Palace hotel. Expansive and unfortunately expensive spread - the drinks really bumped up the price and we ended up paying about 280dhs each. I was abit disappointed as I guess my expectations were quite high. Great atmoshphere but waiting over 30mins for the valet to bring my car back was a big let down.

Handi, Al Barsha. 70Dhs including roohafzah (a very popular ramadan drink it seems!) & tea. Food was fine, if a bit salty for my taste but somewhere I would def go back.

BBQ Tonight, Jumeriah. 60Dhs including yep you guessed it - roohafzah, mint lemonade & tea. Great food - nearly identical in taste and menu to BBQ delight. Def a big thumbs up from me 

Any other recommendations??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

5herry said:


> Hey
> 
> Thought I would provide an update / feedback on some more places:
> 
> ...


I don't have recommendations but I have a non-recommendation 

Went for iftar to The Talk at the Mövenpick JBR and found the food quite disappointing.


----------

